
Conservatives rhetoric confederacy south civil war - rbanffy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/08/29/conservatives-say-weve-abandoned-reason-civility-old-south-said-that-too/
======
bediger4000
These are the same points made in criticisms of aristocratic elites: the
aristocrats demand "mannerly" speech from the lower class members, getting
offended over the lack of manners as a way to deflect from the otherwise
legitimate complaints or observations that the lower class has to say.

